# outlook



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

it help said:


> It seems that my outlook seems to be acting so slow.
> 
> I have already compressed all my emails but still slow.
> 
> Any ideas to make it go faster


There are an insane number of reasons Outlook might be running slowly. What type of mail server are you using, for starters? IMAP? POP3? Exchange? Do you have a PST for storing emails locally?


----------



## Papa John (Jun 4, 2010)

*Outlook Express 6*

I have Windows XP & recently started having problems trying to log on to
Outlook. It takes multiple times to get it to open. When it finally does open it will show emails that appear to be new but are actually old ones coming back to haunt me. Sometimes even one email will multiply itself after I have already completely deleleted it. I've talked to my provider for help in this matter & they tell me it's a Microsoft problem & I need to contact them which I did but they want to charge me $79.95 to fix it not even knowing what's wrong. It's their product that comes with Windows XP!
Has anyone ever had this problem & been able to solve it?
Thanks for any help out there.


----------



## it help (Aug 25, 2010)

Web based email.


----------

